# Chevy Trailblazer



## camper_in_colorado (May 20, 2005)

I have a Chevy trailblazer and want to purchase a 25' Outback Sport-Trek, but it seems to be just at the limits of my Trailblazers limits. I thought I saw pictures of another trailblazer towing one of these wonderful campers and wanted to hear of those experiences. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks, Steve (new member)


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome Steve!!!

How close will you be?? If you plan to tow often and long distance, stay away from the limits. I am near towing limits with my rig (some will say I exceed my limits). My Burb will handle our 28BHS on short runs in relatively flat eastern NC. I would be in serious trouble in the mountains.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello "Camper in Colorado" and welcome to the forum.

This is the first time I've heard of the "Sport-Trek" model?









Not sure of the weight of this trailer...do you? What is the water capacity? At 8lbs a gallon, that really adds weight fast. How many people in your family? More people = more weight in SUV and in trailer (clothes, food, toys, bikes, etc...)

We'll need more information on you Trailblazer in order to help you with towing questions. (engine size, vehicle weight, tires size, tow hitch details, rear axel ratio)

Colorado has some big hills (that was meant as a joke







) so you might want to consider a bigger rig to pull that trailer.

We're glad to help...


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Without having hard numbers to work from, it is difficult to say. However, my gut feel is that you don't have enough rig for a 25'. What you need to do is check your driver door panel for your weight ratings. You'll see a GAWR (Gross Axle Weight Rating) for each axle and a GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating). You also need your GCWR (Gross Combined Weight Rating). Since the GCWR is dependent on a number of variables such as engine size, trans cooler, differential ratio, etc, the GCWR is normally in a table in your manual.

Once you know the weight ratings, you have to go get your vehicle weighed. You want to weigh each axle and have it loaded with full fuel, all the passengers you intend to carry and whatever you would have for a typical load in the back. If you have a weight distributing hitch, you should have that on as well.

After you have all these weights, then just start working the numbers. Generally speaking, you don't want a trailer that weighs more than 75% of what you are capable of pulling. This gives you room to add those normal items needed for camping such as a bbq and beer. Oh, yeah, and water, too (at 8 lbs per gallon).

I think you may find the Trailblazer a little light for a 25' but I have no personal experience. You are really smart, tho, to check it out first. Too many of us, me included, have bought too much trailer for too little TV and then had to go out and buy a new TV.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I have to agree with what everyone else has already said. I pulled my 25rss with a Tahoe, did mod's trying to improve the towing ability, it does not work. You will not have enough TV for the trailor. You may even be on the unsafe side so if you were ever in a accident your insurance company may cut you loose. Get a bigger truck, at least a 3/4 ton. good luck Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't know the specs on the TB but I am a bit concerned about the length of the trailer and the wheelbase of the TB. I had a TB a few years back, backed it up to my 23' new Jayco Kiwi and took one look at it and said no way. I went and got my F150 instead. That's a lot of trailer behind the TB. I'll share two rules of thumb and encourage you to check the wheel base of the TB as well as the weights. Good luck.

*Wheel Base Rule of Thumb*
A tow vehicle should have a minimum wheel base of 100 inches. A wheel base of 110 inches is recommended for a 20 foot trailer. For every additional foot of trailer length (above 20') add 4 inches to the wheel base. i.e., a 22 foot trailer=118 inches wheel base, a 24 foot trailer=126 inches wheel base. Etc. However, when you get into the larger, full size tow vehicles, such as Surburban's, F-150's, Ram Trucks, etc. this rule relaxes, as these types of vehicles (if properly set up) are capable of towing much larger trailers than this rule would suggest.

*Trailer Frontal Area Rule of Thumb*
Some manufacturers have established guidelines for the maximum trailer frontal area (square footage) which they recommend for safe towing. I read this in a Ford Motor Company publication I recently acquired at a local dealership. Consult your dealer for specifics regarding your tow vehicle.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Steve,

First off, welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will love it here.

That being said, I would suggest that the obvious solution to your problem would be to get rid of the Trailblazer (And believe me, being from the the Portland area, any chance to get rid of a Trailblazer, is well worth taking!), and get a Nissan Titan.

Can I get an AMEN!?!?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll give ya the Amen getting rid for most of the Portland Trailblazer (or "JailBlazer" to us Oregon folks)

But I'll hold off on the Amen to the Nissan....









I like my Suburban.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

One word.... Hemi.

I have a 25RS-S and my Tv is a 2005 Ram 2wd with a Hemi, 3.92 gears in the rear. I have yet to find any problem.

If your planning on doing a lot of towing, consider a diesel.

Big Iron


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with Y-Guy on the wheelbase issues. In addition, I don't think the 6 in the TB is up to the task, especially if your in the mountains. I have an Avalanche with the 5.3L small block 8, and I'm looking for power at times. Not knowing anything about the Sport Trek, I'm going to say you don't necessarily need a 3/4 ton, but it would help with handling. If you are going with a GM, you would do well to get at least a 6.0L. The Suburban, even a 1/2 ton with the 6.0 is a formidible tow vehicle. If your doing alot of mountain towing, then a big block, or a diesel is a big plus, and the nice thing about the GM's, is if you get a pickup, then the Allison Transmission comes with the Diesel, and is an option on the 8.1L big block.

Sure would like to hear more about the sport trek 25 though. Is it new for 2006.

Tim


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

OK, I'll bite.

What is a Sport Trek??

Signed,
Confused in Michigan


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Steve,

I think you need to give us more info on your Trailblazer before we can make an informed decision. If properly equipped the Trailblazer can have a tow capacity of 7100lbs. This is assuming you have the Trailblazer XL with the 5.3L and 3.73 gears.

If you have a regular Trailblazer with the 4.2L I donâ€™t think you will be happy with the power or handling with that large of a camper.

Josh


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to Outbackers.com action

I agree with the above comments. We need a little more info on the Trailblazer. I have an 05 Envoy at home and checked the rating. It is rated for 7800lbs trailer weight. I have not towed my Outback with it yet. Maybe I will give it try just around town to see how it tows.









Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I will have to agree with the other in that we do not have enough info to give you a good answer.....

We need some more info on your truck and trailer:
Year
2WD or 4WD
Axle ratio
Engine (if you have the Extended Trailblazer you could have a 5.3 V-8)
How much is the dry weight on the trailer
What is the GVWR (max loaded weight) on the trailer

If you don't know the spec's of your truck, I work at a Chevrolet dealership and if you email me your VIN I will be happy to look up the information on your truck and give you the exact spec's.

I am also asking the question: "What is a Sport Trek?" I have not seen anything on one of these.

Gary


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

2004 Outback Sport Trek Nevr Knew









Jim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

please see my comments in this thread about Trailblazers

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=3164&hl=

Friends don't let friends tow with trailblazers!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I towed my 28 RSS with my Enovy. To my surprise it towed very well







It towed the Outback around the countryside without any problems. On the hwy the truck pulled the Outback but it was working for living. The Envoy rated at 7600lbs did a good job. It did not have the power of my Yukon but it not struggle either. The question which lingers in my mind is the long term durability of the Envoy if I towed regularly? I also would not tow in the mountains with this setup.

Just my own field test. I was alone in the Truck and the TT was empty.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jallen58 said:


> 2004 Outback Sport Trek Nevr Knew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too Funny...

Im guessing all of us found that Outback. It's the only one that comes up when you google it. No mention of this model on Keystones site.

Has anyone else here ever seen one of these?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I've never heard of it. From the photos, it doesn't appear to have a slide of any kind -- either rear or side. Like BBB, I searched everywhere on the net and I only found the one reference to it.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

When I bought my Outback I had a 2002 Trailblazer I6, 2 wheel drive (short wheelbase). It towed the Outback empty without much issue.

Once loaded up and on the Highway it was not pleasant. Big Rigs pulled us all over the place and hills were a real chore.

I previously had a 25' Aerolite that weighed under 4500lbs fully loaded and it towed this quite well. I will note the salesman told me I wouldn't have an issue with the Outback - yeah right!

The Ouback is heavier and taller ... ie more frontal area to push the wind and a fair bit longer than my Aerolite was.

If you have any other vehicle options I would go that route ( a shorter Hybrid TT might even be a better match). Only potential is if, as others have said, you have the XL with the 8cyl engine.

Wayne


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

HI,

I have a 2003 Trailblazer and it pulls the 21 footer no problem, I also tested pulling a 23 footer that we were looking at again no problems either. The only thing you have to get use to the acceleration is not the greatest and when the big rigs pass you they pull you all over the place. If I was to do it all over again I would by Avalanche or something similiar.









RCCL Cruisers


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We have an Isuzu Ascender, which is just like the Trailblazer/Envoy. It is the extended version, which I think helps a lot. The wheelbase is very close to that of a Suburban (1 inch shorter), and it is the V8. We have the Outback 23rs. I wouldn't say that the Ascender tows like a heavy duty truck and I wouldn't want a heavier trailer, but it does pretty well. Although I would love a TV that "doesn't know the camper's back there," for now this does just fine. Someday, I would like a truck, but not for a while.


----------

